# 3ds-flashcard.cc?



## larrypretty (Jan 25, 2019)

When I went to 3ds-flashcard.com, it redirected me 3ds-flashcard.cc, is that a scam? I also emailed to the Allen, he told me their original site taken down by Nintendo, can ninty really do that, close a flashcard store?


----------



## midstor (Feb 4, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> When I went to 3ds-flashcard.com, it redirected me 3ds-flashcard.cc, is that a scam? I also emailed to the Allen, he told me their original site taken down by Nintendo, can ninty really do that, close a flashcard store?


Nope! 3ds-flashcard.com was taken down and redirected to the new domain as a procaution from threats from Nintendo. (This is what allen told us on discord)


----------

